# Space marine Terminator army?



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

This my seem like a silly question, But is there any way of feilding only terminators in a space marine army? I.e as a troop choice. Oh and of course landraiders.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Dark angels, take belial and you can have 6 squads of 5 as troops, and 3 more as elites
but then you need to use the Dark angel codex.......which is shit.

only other way to almost do it is to take the normal marines codex, get a captain, 3 squads of 10 terminators, combat squad them into 6 squads of 5, get 2 small sniper scout squads, buy land raiders, and your done


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Are dark angels really that bad? Are they expense points wise, or less powerful than there nowmal space marine brothers?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

The DA codex is ok; some of it's a bit pointless but it does allow you to field an entire army of fearless, terminator scoring units.

It's a shame that you don't get the 3++ Storm Shields, or Heavy 2 Cyclone launchers, and the grand master of the deathwing is a bit shit...


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

The question you have to ask is, are they generally bad or are people complaining because they don't use them right?

If you search hard enough on these forums you'll find posts that say every army is bad.


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

I think on this one I'm going to have to buy the codex, And find out for my self really, just would love to field nothing but termies. k: They can still have terminator captains, librians, and chaplins I assume?


----------



## Longinus (Apr 21, 2008)

Both the DA:C and the BA:C I think was some kind of experiment for the vanilla codex and most squads can only be 5 or 10 men, wich can be quit frustrating. 
But they still got the real chaplain


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

grim reaper said:


> I think on this one I'm going to have to buy the codex, And find out for my self really, just would love to field nothing but termies. k: They can still have terminator captains, librians, and chaplins I assume?


From what I can remember, the Captain is Belial, which you will need to allow you to take Terminators as troops.

You can also take Chaplains and Librarians with Terminator armour.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

in the old codex you could take 2 for command squads, 3 elites then fill up on land raiders and scouts.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

You can also take a deathwing command squad with Belial (termator Standerd Barer and Apoctary)


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

DA codex is just out of date compared to the new codex. Storm Shields give you like a 4+ Inv sav for CC only in the DA codex, but the SM codex gives you a 3+ for everything. There are other small things that are better updated in the 5th ed. Like the redeemer can't be used by DA. But DA lets you take 5 man termie squads as troop choices if you have Beliel (who isn't a bad model) as an HQ chioce. You also get to use Deathwing assault (first round deepstrike of half your termie squads), your termies can each take different weapons (ie: one termie can have SS$TH, one can have lightening claws, 1 can have an assualt cannon and PF, one can have a PF and storm bolter, and the Sgt can have a SB and PW). You can also upgrade one termie squad to a command squad w/ apothecary and standard bearer. But the apothecary doesn't give the squad feel no pain so its kinda worthless. DA scouts are better, they have 4 BS and WS, but you can't take Tellion. So you have to see on your own if its worth it or not.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

If you want a Deathwing army fill the troops with terms then use ur elites for the dreadnoughts always a good combination . Also like Exodus said always take a deathwing command squad  the ability to ignore the first failed save is always worth it.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

first failed save of every player turn. that's 12 wounds that thing can ignore. not something that's uselss at all as it's guaranteed ro ignore it =)

DA aren't crap as people say. They don't have the shinyness of the SM codex but they are still a good army. Just need bit more thought to work them...


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

In the current 5th edition climate of "counts as..." popping up everywhere, would it not be possible to run your own 1st company from whatever your particular Space Marine chapter was (eg Ultra Marines/Red Scorpions) but use the "counts as Beliel" rule for your commander?? 

I mean all these chapters do have a 1st company dont they?? Why can we not field it unless its DA??


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Deathwing doesn't have all of the shinies that the new codex has, but hey, we can take terminators as troop choices, marines can't. Yeah, th/ss isn't as powerful as it is for the smurfs, but neither our nor their standard or assault terminator squads are as good as the Templars' can be. Preferred Enemy, Lightning Claws and Furious Charge on one unit for only a few points more? Two Terminator Special weapons (CML, AC) on one unit?

It just comes down to the fact that these are separate, autonomous chapters who fight by their own rules, both in the fluff and tabletop, and suffer or benefit from this fact. The point being that if you bite into a tomato, don't complain that it isn't an apple. Yes, they are both round, red fruit and delicious in their own ways, but it is a tomato. It was a tomato when you picked it up, bit into it and no amount of wishing will make it an apple so make it into sauce and build yourself a pizza.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Underground Heretic said:


> Deathwing doesn't have all of the shinies that the new codex has, but hey, we can take terminators as troop choices, marines can't. Yeah, th/ss isn't as powerful as it is for the smurfs, but neither our nor their standard or assault terminator squads are as good as the Templars' can be. Preferred Enemy, Lightning Claws and Furious Charge on one unit for only a few points more? Two Terminator Special weapons (CML, AC) on one unit?
> 
> It just comes down to the fact that these are separate, autonomous chapters who fight by their own rules, both in the fluff and tabletop, and suffer or benefit from this fact. The point being that if you bite into a tomato, don't complain that it isn't an apple. Yes, they are both round, red fruit and delicious in their own ways, but it is a tomato. It was a tomato when you picked it up, bit into it and no amount of wishing will make it an apple so make it into sauce and build yourself a pizza.


Hear! Hear!
Wise words indeed.
He's right gys, you do nought but winge...I WANT MY 3+ STORM SHIELDS!!! while banging your baby rattle on your head, stop being so selfish!

Stop trying to take the best bits out of all the codexes you have, it gets irritating for us hardcore won't-play-SM-cos-I-like-a-challenge players who can still take and give out a beating without looking to steal bits from other armies to try and make ours as cheesy as possible.

If you want to take termies as troops, fair game to you, now use the DA rules and be satisfied!


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, have now ordered my codex, and will read it over the weekend hopefully. Its not that want the strondest army, and bits from different codex's. Playing blood angels at the momment, which suits my playing style (Run in as quickly as possible, and hope for good rolls) But I love painting terminator (Metal mainly) So want an army to take them all in. Also the deathwatch colour is one of my favorites at present.(Probably change next month) Looking forward to 10 man lightning claws charging into combat with a chaplin, that has lemarts of hate, so rerolls to hit from him, and rerolls to wound from the lightning claws..... Carnage (Hopefully)


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I actually prefer being able to have 2 cyclone missle packs in a 5 man squad even though it's HEAVY 1 it's still a good deal as tyou still get 2 shots off and with the new save rules more chance you'll have one by the end. As I say to most people have fun with them in home games I'm wanting to field a completely XV8 Crisis Suit army so I'll just make a list in the end it's a similar result as your Tropp squad size is minimised and points go through the roof but it's make a fun to play army for both player and opposition.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

DA Codex is not bad as every other clever bloke/girl hear said just needs working
I have a deathwing army and they work really well , Belial's very good AND Cheap (allowed to have either his sword an bolter or twin claws or hammer and shield and making termies troops is a powerful trick)


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

of course you could just play apoc and take termies to your hearts desire


----------



## spacemarine25 (Dec 4, 2009)

*terminator army*

well they are an elite choice, so they count as troops, there just more points, but if your lookin for armys that specialize in terminators id check out the imperial fists and the salamanders.

salamanders-tactical squads,terminator squads, tech marines, landraider.
Imperial fists-devastator squads,terminator squads,dreadnaughts.

those are what those 2 chapters mostly use, im sure u can do more research but those are the base line ones


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

um, really you guys?

why does termie army = Dark Angels?

it used. not any more necessarily.

in the the new SW codex you can take a terminator army by selecting Logan Grimnar as an HQ choice.

you can then take Wolf Guard units as Troops. and WG units get to take one CML per 5models (WG CML's are Heavy 2, but IIRC termies are Relentless) and they can take drop pods.

the only ruling issue that is see is that someone may point out and that i'm not sure of is if you can take WG as Troops are they limited by the FOC to 3 choices, or can you take 6 squads of 5?

the rule states that WG units cout as Troops in any army that includes Logan Grimnar (paraphrased, but you get the idea), so what do you think?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

wolfwing are probably one of the nastiest terminator armies available now, you get allot more for your pts than deathwing, and there nastier

and yes you can take 6 units, they become troops, not just elites that score


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

well that answers it.

i hadn't given much thought to the interpretation since i'm not planning to do a Wolf Wing army.

but there you go. fie on the Dark Angels and their out dated codex.


----------

